# Login-Problem Tomcat



## Miklo (2. Jan 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin fast neu im Gebiet Tomcat. Ich habe nun irgendwie mein Tomcat zerschossen. 
Wenn ich nur localhost:8080 starte, erscheint die index.jsp des Tomcat. Alles OK...
Wenn ich nun irgend ein Link anklicke , welcher mich entweder zum Admin konti oder zum Manager Konti weiterleitet, erscheint keine Loginabfrage, sondern ich werde direkt zu einer Seite 401 weitergeleitet, welche folgenden Inhalt hat:

HTTP Status 401 -

type Status report

message

description This request requires HTTP authentication ().
Apache Tomcat/6.0.14

_________________________________

Ist es möglich, dass das Passwort irgendwo gespeichert ist , denn seit ich vor ca. 2 Wochen an der tomcat-users.xml gebastelt habe geht nix mehr. Weiss jedoch nicht mehr, was ich genau angestellt habe, habe so viele Sachen "versucht"...
Kann mir vielleicht jemand weeiterhelfen?
Auch neuinstallation hat nichts gebracht.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Miklo


----------



## maki (2. Jan 2008)

401 heisst "unauhorized", die 400 Nummernfolge wird immer für vom Client-Fehler verwendet.



> Ist es möglich, dass das Passwort irgendwo gespeichert ist


Höchstwahrscheinlich, lösch mal deine Cookies.

Ps: Tomcat doku lesen ist wichtig, steht viel drinn


----------



## Miklo (2. Jan 2008)

Hallo ,
hat sich ergeben. Hab selbst nun endlcih die Lösung gefunden.
http://www.axlrosen.net/stuff/401.html
hat es gebracht in meinem Fall...
Danke trotzdem..
Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Miklo


----------



## maki (2. Jan 2008)

Miklo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo ,
> hat sich ergeben. Hab selbst nun endlcih die Lösung gefunden.
> http://www.axlrosen.net/stuff/401.html
> hat es gebracht in meinem Fall...
> ...


Weiss nicht, der Bug ist von 2003 (!), tritt bei TC 4 auf und bis heute garantiert gelöst, die Tatsache das du vor deinen "Experimenten" Erfolg hattest, bestärkt meinen Eindruck noch


----------



## Stefan (Gast) (3. Jan 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade über deinen Thread gestolpert und habe auch ein paar Fragen:

1) Du benutzt die Version 6.0.14 und hast anscheinend die ominöse "admin webapp" gefunden. Darf ich fragen wo du die her hast? Hab ewig gesucht aber als höchste Version nur apache-tomcat-5.5.25-admin.zip gefunden.



2) Ich hab das selbe Problem wie du, ich kann den Manager nicht aufrufen. Loginabfrage erscheint ebenfalls nicht, hab mehrere Browser probiert und Cookies gelöscht usw..

Gibts hierzu sonst noch Ideen? 

Ich hab die die XML-Datei mit den Benutzernamen ordnungsgemäß mit Benutzern und Rollen gefüllt und sogar nochmal explizit den Default-Realm für die Catalina-Engine in die server.xml Datei reingeschrieben (und die :
<Realm className="org.apache.catalina.realm.MemoryRealm" /> 
(Standardmäßig war anscheinend der UserDatabaseRealm aktiviert, die ich beim Eintragen des Memory Realms auskommentiert habe).



3)
Dazu ergibt sich noch ein interessantes Problem, da in der Manager Logdatei folgendes zu finden ist:
03.01.2008 15:29:37 org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher invoke
SCHWERWIEGEND: Servlet.service() for servlet jsp threw exception
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/el/ELResolver

So sieht mein Path, Classpath usw aus, die ich vor dem Ausführen des Startup-Skripts setze:
set JAVA_HOME=C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\
set PATH=%PATH%;C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\bin;
set CLASSPATH=.;D:\apache-tomcat-6.0.14\lib\servlet-api.jar;D:\apache-tomcat-6.0.14\lib\jsp-api.jar;D:\apache-tomcat-6.0.14\lib\el-api.jar;D:\apache-tomcat-6.0.14\dev;..;..\..

Die Klasse ELResolver ist im JAR-File el-api.jar im richtigen Package zu finden.

Hat hierzu vielleicht jemand eine Idee? Der Fehler ist ja recht eindeutig, aber wieso findet er diese Klasse nicht? Ich hab das doch m.E. korrekt angegeben.



Hoffentlich kann jemand helfen, vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Stefan (Gast) (6. Jan 2008)

Hallo, 

durch Zufall hab ich jetzt die Antworten selbst herausgefunden. Vielleicht interessiert es ja jemanden.

zu 2 und 3: dies lag wie es eigentlich zu erwarten war, tatsächlich an einem Problem mit dem Classpath. Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung wie man das ordnungsgemäß fixen kann, temporär hat es jedoch geholfen, die Datei el-api.jar in den Ordner C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\jre\lib\ext zu kopieren (das finde ich nicht schön gelöst, wofür gibts denn den die Tomcat Library).
Tomcat scheint die Variable CLASSPATH wohl vollkommen zu ignorieren, wie ich irgendwo gelesen habe.

zu 1:
Die Webapp für Tomcat 6 gibt es tatsächlich nicht.
Wie es scheint könne man evtl die Admin-Webapp von 5.5 zum laufen kriegen, wenn man auf einige neue Features verzichten kann. Ich hab sie allerdings nicht sie zum laufen zu bekommen. 

Stattdessen kann oder soll man nun jedenfalls JMX verwenden: http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-6.0-doc/monitoring.html


----------

